# Model 2440 Hydraulic Problem



## Dustin272 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey guys I have yet another question. I have a John Deere 2440, after the tractor reaches operating temperature we loose all hydraulic power except at high rpm’s. I have changed the interior pump checked the oil lines for cracks, changed the flow divider valve under the right hand floor board as well as new hydro filter and check screen. I still can’t figure the problem out. If anyone has any ideas that would be great. Thanks


----------

